# Making Your own Trim.



## splinter2 (Dec 5, 2009)

I was watching a Youtube Video, about making your own trim, Looked like it would be pretty Neat, anyone have any tips, and what Router Bits have you used to get some Neat Pieces? :thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

splinter2 said:


> I was watching a Youtube Video, about making your own trim, Looked like it would be pretty Neat, anyone have any tips, and what Router Bits have you used to get some Neat Pieces? :thumbsup:


If you have a Woodmaster, you can make trim all day long. You can do edge details with simple router bits. You can make interesting moulding by stacking mouldings.
*Check out this page.*


















.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

splinter2 said:


> I was watching a Youtube Video, about making your own trim, Looked like it would be pretty Neat, anyone have any tips, and what Router Bits have you used to get some Neat Pieces? :thumbsup:


 We don't know what was in the video you watched. If you are using the router freehand I would recommend you leave the board wide, route a edge on it and then rip it into trim. If you are using a router table you could cut the strips of wood S4S and then run it through the router table. It works best if you brush it down and have a helper pull the wood out the back side. You should run it in a slow even pace without stopping. When you stop it is likely to leave a burn on the wood. As far as router bits you might check out ebay. They have some sets with about 70 bits cheap. They aren't the best bits but it will give you an idea of what bits fit your needs the best.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

http://www.woodsmith.com/files/issues/193/routed-edge-profiles.pdf


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I made some out of hickory on my router table, that's the wood LOML chose for her (at the time) new kitchen cabinets. Wasn't that hard, other than the fact that it was hickory I was working with. I made up my own design using a beading bit, and some more with a panel raiser. You can buy bits to cut normal colonial trim as well as ranch style. the only tip I have to offer is don't choose to use hickory! :laughing::no:


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

splinter2 said:


> I was watching a Youtube Video, about making your own trim, Looked like it would be pretty Neat, anyone have any tips, and what Router Bits have you used to get some Neat Pieces? :thumbsup:


Hi splinter - I've been making most of my own molding for awhile now. Check out "architectural router bits". Most need to be run on a table and I suggest featherboards, fence and table mounted. You can also combine profiles and/or parts of profiles to come up with what is pleasing. "Stacking" profiles is another technique. I've experimented with that some but haven't really used it. IMO it's more appropriate for large moldings which I haven't been presented with ... yet.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

splinter2 said:


> I was watching a Youtube Video, about making your own trim, Looked like it would be pretty Neat, anyone have any tips, and what Router Bits have you used to get some Neat Pieces? :thumbsup:


 
A Hussey machine is not that expensive...

It CAN easily do radius type mouldings if tht is what you want...

A heck of a lot easier than messing with router bits...

Blades can either be made 'in house' with no much money invested in toolage OR can be done elsewhere for cheap...

Depends on how many 'feet' you need to make. :yes:


----------



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

OnealWoodworking said:


> *A Hussey machine is not that expensive...*


I guess that is what you might call subjective. The Hussey molders I have seen, start at over 2 grand .

Most hobbiest woodworkers I know that have 2000 dollar machines in their shops, wouldn't call them cheap.:no:

Two grand for a tool, is a major purchase in my neck of the woods. And...expensive from my point of view.

One could set up a nice router table with all needs for around half of what the Hussey machines cost.

Granted , I realize molders are designed more for production/commercial use. I'm not saying they aren't worth it. Just kind of disagree with the notion that they aren't "that" expensive.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Shaper. Endless possibilities. And 1/2 the cost of the Hussey.


----------

